# UPDATE: Broken Bluetooth feature in 2012 RCD-510, or, how I challenged VW and won



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey all, quick update on the post I made here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-help-(and-you-may-need-mine)!&p=76677925

So, after waiting patiently for a month, the Volkswagen Regional Care Manager got back to me stating that they would not be fixing my radio, as the issue was that "my files aren't in A2DP format" and "aren't compatible with the RCD510" (lolwut?). I continued pressing the issue and was given a wide range of reasons as to why they wouldn't fix it: "It's working correctly," and "That feature isn't supported (contrary to the first response)." I got fed up, ceased all communication with both the Customer Care Center and the dealership.

At this point, my only option was to push forward with a date in small claims. I did the research, and realized I had to send them a demand letter in order to have a good case in court. So, I wrote one up and mailed it off to the Corporate office in Herndon, PA. The letter stated they had 10 days to pay me $2,000 or they would be served. It also stated I was still open to settle out of court. I sent the letter off, and that was that.

10 days later, I received a call from another representative of Volkswagen, and his tune was completely the opposite of my previous encounters. Right off the bat, he apologized for how the Regional Case manager handled the matter, admitted there was, in fact, a problem, and that real field engineers were looking into the issue. He said he would call me back in 3 days with a fix, or an agreement that will "make me happy." Sure enough, 3 days later (today), he called stating that Volkswagen will be replacing the RCD-510 with the upgraded (and working) RNS-315, at no cost! Rejoice!

So, I'd like to thank the ones of you who helped me before in diagnosing and confirming the issue. To anyone who has the RCD-510 in their new 2012 VW car, I recommend you follow my course and have them fix your stereo (if you care about Bluetooth, that is)! Good luck!


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*Just to add to your post*

I had the same issue with RCD-510 it seems like when they implemented the track control and text feature somehow the design messed up the streaming to force right channel both left and right and disregards the left channel. I also had not help from anyone at VW and they had no idea that the issue was there ( they are truly a bunch of jackass ) They claimed it was my fault. Any way I swapped my RCD-510 with a previous model RNS-510 Ver C updated to SW1140. The bluetooth streams fine so the problem is in head units not wiring and not bluetooth 9w7 unit. The rns-510 I have now will not show track info text or track control bluetooth audio from iPhone but the sound is proper and that feature is not the most important thing for me.


----------



## pinky74 (May 14, 2012)

*jetta 2011 bluetooth*

How do I find out my model? I have 2011 jetta where the module died in Oct 2011, was replaced. Now again I am having issues and have to keep bringing it back for troubleshooting.


----------



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

pinky74 said:


> How do I find out my model? I have 2011 jetta where the module died in Oct 2011, was replaced. Now again I am having issues and have to keep bringing it back for troubleshooting.


It's a firmware issue. If you check the SW on your device, I believe it is SW Index "0016" that is broken. You can check the firmware by holding the "Setup" button for 20 seconds.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mine has 0016 and works fine. I've never had an issue with it.
If you have a 2011 model It probably doesn't have version AE. It's either an AC or AD radio.


----------



## brandongomez (Mar 19, 2012)

Crazy! i was just browsing the forums and saw this thread. My RCD-510 has this issue. I actually didn't even notice it till I was listening to a Beatles song the other day. Now it's driving me insane!


----------



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> Mine has 0016 and works fine. I've never had an issue with it.
> If you have a 2011 model It probably doesn't have version AE. It's either an AC or AD radio.


2011 RCD-510's work correctly. It's the AE one that is broken.


----------



## titomb345 (Mar 1, 2012)

So while installing the RNS-315 into my Jetta, the dealership bricked my ECU. Awesome!

Looks like I'll be demanding a free, upgraded and extended warranty now!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I have a 2012 AE 0016 same problem very very very weak left signal .... makes sense now why some songs just didn't sound right.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

71sbeetle said:


> I have a 2012 AE 0016 same problem very very very weak left signal .... makes sense now why some songs just didn't sound right.


There has to be something wrong with the coding for the radio or bluetooth module because I have the same radio and I know a lot of others who do and have never had an issue. If someone is willing to recode their radio to the coding I have I'll scan my car and tell you what features I have. If the features are different I'll program my radio to yours and send you the coding.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

BarryT82 said:


> There has to be something wrong with the coding for the radio or bluetooth module because I have the same radio and I know a lot of others who do and have never had an issue. If someone is willing to recode their radio to the coding I have I'll scan my car and tell you what features I have. If the features are different I'll program my radio to yours and send you the coding.


Do you have the AE radio with the phone button in a 2012 Jetta Sedan?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

71sbeetle said:


> Do you have the AE radio with the phone button in a 2012 Jetta Sedan?


Nope, I have an AE radio w/ the version E bluetooth in a Tiguan. The radio coding is based on the options the car has. I can change mine to the same coding you have and it'll still play. Someone with the issue give me the long coding from their radio and Bluetooth module. I'll look at the coding and see what it's setup for.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

BarryT82 said:


> Nope, I have an AE radio w/ the version E bluetooth in a Tiguan. The radio coding is based on the options the car has. I can change mine to the same coding you have and it'll still play. Someone with the issue give me the long coding from their radio and Bluetooth module. I'll look at the coding and see what it's setup for.


I'll try to get you both codings asap.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

71sbeetle said:


> I'll try to get you both codings asap.


Just PM it to me and I'll check it out.


----------



## Pause Game (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes this is slightly off topic. I have a 2010 jetta with bluetooth, I have found it does not support streaming bluetooth audio but the call quality is far superior to the Pioneer head-unit i installed. 
My question is where do i find a model for my original Bluetooth?


----------

